# First Foster Puppy Outing



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

A quick photo session on the porch. These little things are so cute! And they weigh about 2 whopping lbs apiece!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG how cute! I want one!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> OMG how cute! I want one!


They are pretty darn cute. And they have puppy breath which to me has to be one of the best smells in the world!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to say - I haven't had any desire to have a puppy since I was about 10. But those pictures make me want to run out and get one just like yours.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh goosh, I'm craving me some puppy breath!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

angelbears said:


> Oh goosh, I'm craving me some puppy breath!


Seriously nothing like it. I just came back from the foster building and have been completely mauled by the tiny beasts. My hands and arms have little needle sharp bite marks all over them. Still got me some puppy breath though.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They are absolutely scrumptious! Why are they in foster care?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Their owner/byb was apparently letting them run around in the street. Their mail carrier called AC on them and when the officer arrived and saw the deplorable conditions the pups and mom were living in she gave her the option to give them up or be fined and taken to court. She chose to give them up. So now they're with me and they are totally yummy!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't get over how CUTE those little things are!! How could anyone let those babies run around in the street and not take care of them? People are just scum!

Good thing you don't live in the Carolina's, I'd have to get me a new baby!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

can you send one over here, I need a puppy fix


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

They are so cute and tiny, I just want to eat them up!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> A quick photo session on the porch. These little things are so cute! And they weigh about 2 whopping lbs apiece!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002
> ...



aww they're SOOOOO CUTE!! and 2lbs? Seriously? My dog eats 2lb's a day... haha (I'm not suggesting he should eat them hahaha I'm just comparing them to the size of my dog haha)


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> can you send one over here, I need a puppy fix


No problem. I'm send it overnight in a nice box. Shouldn't be a problem right? :smile:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh they are are so cute!
I love the "puppy dog eyes" on the third one!


----------

